# Arnold and Maria separate



## Curt James (May 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 10, 2011)

He used her to climb to his political position...she is no longer needed. I am completely talking out of my ass as usual so disregard.


----------



## rayray1295 (May 10, 2011)

well hes seen his better days so like most women she is done with him.

she will say that she stayed with him all those years because of the 4 kids,bla bla bla heard it a million times


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (May 10, 2011)

This happens all the time in hollywood, it's a trend but Arnold broke the record for lasting so long,


----------



## IronAddict (May 10, 2011)

That's really just too bad!

Maybe now, she can handle the remote control...


----------



## Gena Marie (May 10, 2011)

I was shocked to hear it, but not surprised.  Not may high profile, well heck, most marriages, last anymore.  Only to discover that the grass in not any greener on the other side


----------



## dogsoldier (May 10, 2011)

On the other hand.....who cares? 

Typical Hollyweird types.  He used her for the name recognition, she used him to be in the political spotlight.  They used each other now they are splitting.  Trying to keep a nice face on this tells me they have been on the outs for a while.

Just wondering who has someone else waiting in the wings.


----------



## Hated (May 10, 2011)

Wonder if OP is sad to see his mythical hero go through this tough time.

HA HA. For such a ladiesman, its amazing he married someone so ugly.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2011)

*As Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria Shriver announce their separation, here are top ten bits of trivia about the Austrian bodybuilder-turned-politician.*

1. His middle name is Alois.

2. He first picked up a barbell at the age of 13 and chose bodybuilding as a career at the age of 14. He was so dedicated that he would break into his local gym at the weekend, when it was closed, in order to train.

3. During a year of national service in the Austrian army he went AWOL during basic training in order to attend a bodybuilding competition. He spent a week in an army jail.

4. In 1966 he came second in the Mr Universe competition to Chester Yorton.

5. He learned English in London’s East End while staying with his coach, Charles Bennett, in Forest Gate.

6. He moved to the United States at the age of 21 but Siskind and Susser, a firm of immigration lawyers, have claimed that he may have violated his visa and been an illegal immigrant.

7. In his early years in the United States, he had a relationship with Barbara Outland, an English teacher.

8. His first film appearance was as Hercules in the 1970 movie Hercules in New York. He was credited as “Arnold Strong”.

9. He had a brief career as a director, taking the helm for a 1990 television episode of Tales from the Crypt and then for the 1992 television movie Christmas in Connecticut.

10. In March, he revealed he is being courted for 15 films, including another installment of the Terminator franchise.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 10, 2011)

If I didn't know she was a Kennedy then I woulda wondered why the Hell Arnold ended up with her. She is the most ass ugly woman in California. Arnold coulda had about any woman he wanted and just accidentally ended up with a hideous looking woman that is part of one of the most powerful families in US history. Coincidence. I think not.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2011)

^did you really just now make this connection?


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> If I didn't know she was a Kennedy then I woulda wondered why the Hell Arnold ended up with her. She is the *most ass ugly woman in California. *Arnold coulda had about any woman he wanted and just accidentally ended up with *a hideous looking woman that is part of one of the most powerful families in US history.* Coincidence. I think not.



Arnold is nothing if not calculating, however Maria was much curvier when they courted. 







Fwiw I wouldn't call Maria ugly. Age does do a number on us all, though.

This is Maria's mother, Eunice Kennedy as a young woman...






and later in life.


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2011)

Hated said:


> Wonder if OP is sad to see his mythical hero go through this tough time.



I'm not sad. Thanks for your concern. lol

And Arnold never goes through tough times.



Hated said:


> HA HA. For such a ladiesman, its amazing he married someone so ugly.



Maria's not ugly now...






nor was she when they married. _Two cents._


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> *As Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria Shriver announce their separation, here are top ten bits of trivia about the Austrian bodybuilder-turned-politician.*
> 
> 1. His middle name is Alois.
> 
> ...



News of the possible new sequel:

*Arnold Schwarzenegger shopping new 'Terminator' movie; he said he'd be back - Pop2it - Zap2it*

And the trailer for the classic:






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2011)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria Shriver split*

By Alan Duke, CNN
UPDATED: 02:33 PM EDT 05.10.11

Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria Shriver announced Monday that they are "amicably separating," but there was no mention of divorce in their joint statement.

Confirmation of their split came just two weeks after the 25th anniversary of their marriage and four months after Schwarzenegger left the California governor's office.

"This has been a time of great personal and professional transition for each of us," their statement said.

"After a great deal of thought, reflection, discussion, and prayer, we came to this decision together."

The statement did not reveal when the separation began, but Shriver, 55, was not wearing her wedding band in a video posted on YouTube two weeks ago.

"At this time, we are living apart, while we work on the future of our relationship," they said.

The marriage of Schwarzenegger, a bodybuilder-turned-actor, and Shriver, the niece of President John F. Kennedy, was considered an unlikely union, especially considering Shriver's deep Democratic roots and Schwarzenegger's Republican leanings.

They became one of America's most famous couples. He was one of Hollywood's highest paid actors and she was a network news anchor. They both gave up those careers when he was elected governor of California in 2003, a job he held until this past January.

Schwarzenegger, 63, has been busy in recent months reviving his acting career, signing movies deals -- including another installment of his "Terminator" series.

The couple's children are ages 14, 18, 20 and 21. "We are continuing to parent our four children together," they said. "They are the light and the center of both of our lives."

The statement did not say which one of them moved out of the Brentwood, California mansion where the family has resided.

"We consider this a private matter, and neither we nor any of our friends or family will have further comment," the statement said. "We ask for compassion and respect from the media and the public."

### 

From CNN.com 

I say Arnie is out of the mansion. Their youngest is only 14 and I'd guess will be sharing the home with mom and whoever else is still in the nest. _All of them? _


----------



## dogsoldier (May 11, 2011)

I'll bet Arnold would like to forget that he ever was involved in "Hercules in New York".  Probably one of worst movies ever made.


----------



## dogsoldier (May 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Arnold is nothing if not calculating, however Maria was much curvier when they courted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This reminds of something my grandfather said' "If you want to know what you will end up with, look at the mother".


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2011)

^ lol 

Looks aren't everything, right?






YouTube Video


----------



## ovr40 (May 12, 2011)

rayray1295 said:


> well hes seen his better days so like most women she is done with him.


 HIM? that chick is "bag" ugly, he's got money and can be ugly and still hook up


----------



## caaraa (May 12, 2011)

It is said bad.


----------



## dogsoldier (May 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ lol
> 
> Looks aren't everything, right?
> 
> ...




LOL.  Thank you for making me feel old. I remember sitting in the kitchen as a little boy and that was on the radio.

And I do agree. The gal I married is probably the least good looking of the ones I went out with. She is pretty, not stellar hot beautiful to others. To me she is. She was the best decision I ever made.

Of course, if I tell her to go make me a sammich, she tells me to go do it myself. See what 20 years of marriage does?


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> LOL.  Thank you for making me feel old. I remember sitting in the kitchen as a little boy and that was on the radio.
> 
> And I do agree. The gal I married is probably the least good looking of the ones I went out with. She is pretty, not stellar hot beautiful to others. To me she is. She was the best decision I ever made.
> 
> Of course, if I tell her to go make me a sammich, she tells me to go do it myself. See what 20 years of marriage does?



heh  I'll be 49 in August. Don't recall that song on the radio, but working in an elementary school I do feel absolutely ancient most of the time. lol

There are pre-schoolers who are three years old. Born in 2008? Are you serious? Many of them will still be around in 2078, some 2088, and a few will make it to _2100_. 

Born in 1962, I'd like to see 2042 in one piece, moving easily, and with my mind still in working order.

Ooooh. 2042? Wtf. It's 2011. 

2042 - 2011 = 31 years   

That's just not enough time.


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> Of course, if I tell her to go make me a sammich, she tells me to go do it myself. See what 20 years of marriage does?



 Congratulations and Happy Anniversary, dogsoldier!


----------



## Nightowl (May 13, 2011)

I have to laugh with the mere issues of politics, but again...fakes all around!

Anyhow, the marriage issue:  It wasn't working for them, and if not happy together, then it is best to leave for different or solid ground. (sorry, I love Arnold's past with bbing, but she wasn't my interest...except with him, and their children)


----------



## Nightowl (May 13, 2011)

Curt,

who is the guy that is pointing to Arnold in that photo you submitted?  IS that Chester?  

Fine as Hell!


----------



## OUTLAW01 (May 13, 2011)

it kinda sucks, i thought they looked pretty good together


----------



## TooOld (May 14, 2011)

He probably wanted to go back on, she said no her liberal freind Joe Biden wouldn't approve, so he said; "I'm leaving, I'm tired of being a skinny and weak politician...oh and BTW fuck that asshole Joe Biden".


----------



## bulldogz (May 14, 2011)

Arnold is great, but imo I think he married into the name or her back round...

On another note, Maria is not a bad lookin woman...I'd hit it hands down...


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Curt,
> 
> who is the guy that is pointing to Arnold in that photo you submitted? * IS that Chester?  *
> 
> Fine as Hell!



Yup.  The one and only *Chet Yorton*. He claims lifetime 100% natural status and is apparently still going strong.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Both vids from 2009. Yorton was born in 1940.


----------



## dogsoldier (May 15, 2011)

TooOld said:


> He probably wanted to go back on, she said no her liberal freind Joe Biden wouldn't approve, so he said; "I'm leaving, I'm tired of being a skinny and weak politician...oh and BTW fuck that asshole Joe Biden".




I think it is more like  "I'm leaving, I'm tired of being a skinny and weak politician...oh and BTW I fucked Joe Biden, too".


----------



## macaronitony (May 17, 2011)

arnold is a savage


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

poor Arnie.


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

back to the movies!


----------



## xzoomzx (May 20, 2011)

noone seems to hate arnold for that its kinda funny lololol anyone else would of been harraseddd


----------



## swammy0420 (May 20, 2011)

Wow sweet pics

The governatora the man!

S** despite not hooking cali up at all!

Ahhhhhnold


----------



## Curt James (May 21, 2011)

*Maria Shriver Used To Joke That Mildred’s Child Looked Like Arnold Schwarzenegger!*

May 18th, 2011 






California's First Lady  Maria Shriver arrives on day 3 of Maria Shriver's Women's Conference  2010 at the Long Beach Convention Center on October 26, 2010 in Long  Beach, California.  (Photo by Dr. Billy Ingram/WireImage)

*An insider tells HollywoodLife.com Maria Shriver joked for years  that her housekeeper’s son looked exactly like Arnold Schwarzenegger —  but never thought anything of it!*

 They say your first instinct is usually your best instinct, which means *Maria Shriver* should have realized her husband, *Arnold Schwarzenegger*, had a child with their housekeeper, *Mildred Baena*. An insider tells us Maria always thought Mildred’s son bore a striking resemblance to Arnold — can you believe it? 

 “Maria, the family and even other members of the staff joked around  from time to time that Mildred’s kid looked like Arnold,” a source tells  *HollywoodLife.com* exclusively.
 “Looking back on those jokes now…it’s like, hindsight is always  20/20,” the insider explains, adding, “It was if it was so obvious they  looked alike, that it was just a coincidence and something to be joked  about.”

 Arnold, 63, and Maria, 55, broke off their 25-year-marriage after the former California governor went public with his infidelity and love child. Less than a week later, his mistress was identified as their long-time  housekeeper, with whom Arnold fathered a son, who is now 14-years-old.

 According to our source, Arnold’s love child is “super nice and well-behaved. He is a joy to be around.”

 We feel horribly for Maria _and _Arnold's illegitimate child. Neither of them asked for this to happen! Do you think Maria should have suspected what had happened before she did? How would YOU handle this situation? 

*Kirstin Benson, with reporting by Russ Weakland
*
From:* Maria Shriver Used To Joke That Mildred's Child Looked Like Arnold Schwarzenegger!

*My favorite comment included was this one attributed to "Moonbeam": 
I would have a hard time ever calling myself an “investigative journalist” after missing a clue as big as that one!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

milk is for babies, real men drink beerah


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## Showstopper1969 (May 29, 2011)

I've hear this could cost him upwards of 200 million!


----------

